# Hi from Australia!



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey everyone! im new on here and i just thought i would post on here and start meeting some ppl!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Well hey there! looks like you have been jumping into the forum already  .Thanks for the intro and glad to have you here!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks i didnt realise this meet the community thing was here and i was starting to wonder how you get to know ppl, then i found it! i forgot to introduce myself, lol! My name is Cassy and i am 18. I finished school last year and im doing a gap year this year then heading off to uni to study teaching next year. I LOVE horses and Expessially my horsies!!! Ive been riding for about 6 years and i got my first horse (banjo) about 4 years ago.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you 

Have fun posting


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey girl!
I'm an Aussie too! Whereabouts do you live? I'm in Victoria...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We dont speak aussie on the forum and we don't have Vegemite :lol: but we have lots of great horse owners on here with great knowledge and info if you need help.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Rachluvshorses4eva!!! thats awesome ur an aussie! i havent seen many ppl from australia on here. Im in qld, south east


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi CacheDawnTexas! lol! i love vegemite!!!! have you ever tried it?
Ive already had help form some of you for my horse chucky. I love my horses!!!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

jazzyrider and i are both in SEQ too. We are both on the south side of brissy. (sorry to talk for you Jazzy)

WELCOME!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol cool!!! Im about 2 and half hours west of brissy!

THANKS!!!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! this is a great place to come for advice and to learn new things! hope you enjoy!


----------

